# Temporary tidy up in the garage



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alwite muppets :wave:

Decided that the cleaning gear was taking up far too much room in the house & work! So, decided to sort it! The plan is to seal & paint the walls white eventually.

Bare in mind, half of my gear is still at work & some is lent to my sister! Wax, z8, lime prime etc! oh & she's still got my Nanolex glass kit too come to think of it! Typical 

Oh and im looking forward to the arrival of more Project Awesome x2! 










During!


























Completed 


















































































































Much better :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice little hide away there buddie.


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice and neat, i really need to tidy my gear up, my small collection keeps growing and im running out of tubs.boxes for it.

where did you get you 4 draw plastic storage from?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers guys, got the draws from homebase quite pricey iirc £40


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks really nice, the products you have got are amazing, you have got lots of detailing gear.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What backing plates are they in front of the Canon box?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

gloss it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, gloss it. They are awesome! Cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection there.



Ryan Hughes said:


> Nice and neat, i really need to tidy my gear up, my small collection keeps growing and im running out of tubs.boxes for it.
> 
> where did you get you 4 draw plastic storage from?


You can get them from B&Q for £5 or £13 mate...

£5 Drawers

Or

£13 Drawers


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh, you can never have too many drawers!


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

another quick question, where did you get the packs of foam applicators from?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ebay my friend


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good!

always nice to have a wee detailing space....

I wonder what ever happened to heritage wax?!?!?!? I see you have a bottle too...

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmm, I wasn't all that impressed with it tbh! I may pick it up again one day! 

cheers cuey duey


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The garage looks great, is there much space in there for the v6?

Wish I bought two bottles of pa now :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Blimey Dawn, got plenty of gear there, enough to last you a few weeks!!:lol:

Kev


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha, I thought of you Alan as soon as i saw the PA thread & you were the first! Glad you finally got some! 

Cheers Kev, I use to be buying atleat £100's worth of kit a month, sometimes more but I have calmed down alot! Its only a few bits now & again!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice collection..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mmmm, loada products....


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good tidy-up. :thumb: Where was photo 4 taken... is that the 'boot' of the mofo clio?
Nice woman cave :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha, cheers boys! Yep, thats Betties boot! Had to get the two dodo juice carriers in the passenger footwell & one on the seat!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol looking good. You know you have too much gear though dont you....


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

meh, not enough! 

Lots on its way!


----------

